# Cangshan D Series 59120



## keito (May 29, 2016)

Hello guys, since I'm new here and i didnt find any review for this knife, can you tell me is it good for that price range or maybe some other knives at the sam price range because I'm new and right now i cannot invest more.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Just going by the looks, that's a very handle-heavy knife, big German belly, but if you don't mind that they look decently thin at the edge, particularly the santoku.  For the money your only comparable knives would be those like the Victorinox with the clunky NSF handles, better profile on their chefs.

If $30 is all you want to spend on a knife I'd say give one a try.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Goodness, those pictures manage to make an 8 inch knife look rather small.
Do you have a restaurant supply store near you? It might be more cost efficient to look into what might be sold there.


----------

